# How many times a shift do you switch between Rideshare apps?



## unqlriq (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi Guys !!

Just wanted to ask how many of you are switching often between Uber Taxify and Ola during a shift?

This is obviously a tedious task but is it working to increase the number of fares? 

Is it presenting any safety hazards?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't switch. I run two or three driver apps while driving and five or six while parked.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...I run six apps on six tablets which leaves me with no time to drive my car...


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

Three apps and three devices. ola uber and taxify
as soon as I have accepted one I turn the others off. It really pisses me off how difficult it is to switch off taxify. 
I would pay for a floating app that would do that for me. 
God it annoys me how immature some people are here.


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

Wayne01 said:


> Three apps and three devices. ola uber and taxify
> as soon as I have accepted one I turn the others off. It really pisses me off how difficult it is to switch off taxify.
> I would pay for a floating app that would do that for me.
> God it annoys me how immature some people are here.


Careful there, you are only allowed 2 phones


----------

